# Russian Composer Photo Spoof Blog. BECAUSE I CAN.



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Arensky: We got this guys, we got this.
Taneyev: Who ever said trimming a cigar with a violin bow would be so hard?
Zvantsev: I know, right? But we'll be the first ever to succeed!
Arensky: Just focus guys... 
*camera flash*
Arensky turns at camera: _Scriabin!_ What are you doing with that camera?! Get back here!! *runs after him*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Prokofiev: You ready?
Photographer: Ready.
Prokofiev: I'm gonna fall back in on 3, and she's gonna look like she's blowing me away with her finger, right?
(Girl giggles)
Prokofiev (leaning back in chair): Ok! 1...2...3...
*camera flash*
(Glazunov walks in through door, door pushes Prokofiev's chair and he falls down completely on his back)
Glazunov: What's this nonsense you're doing here, young man? Get back to your studies!
Prokofiev (tries to get up with gloomy face): Yes, sir...
*Glazunov walks out*
(Everyone bursts out laughing)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Photographer: Ok, I'll take the picture on 3, you got that?
Sodowski: Yup, got that.
Blumenfeld: Yup, go that.
Glazunov: *no response*
Photographer: 1...2....3!
*camera flash*
Glazunov (blinks): Hmmm yes? Now where were we? Wait... was that the...?
Blumenfeld: What are you talking about? Didn't you know we were going to take the picture right now?? Where were you? In one of your muses again in outer space?
Glazunov: ... maybe...
Sodowski: or were you looking at something?
Glazunov: _No!_ I wasn't looking at anything! (walks out of room quickly)
(Blumenfeld and Sodowski exchange glances and shrug)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Shostakovich (to self): Dear God... hi... well, this is interesting... um.... hello, _sir_... oh what was that! Oh... just a bird...
*camera flash*
Shostakovich: NO! You will NOT publish that in Pravda! I swear, if you do...! (facepalm)
*camera flash*









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------















Horse owner: Get this car off the road! Push!
Prokofiev: Arghhh! 
Horse owner: Oh hold on, hold on! You're pushing it the wrong way, not so sharp into the grass!
Prokofiev: It was YOUR idea, wise guy!
*few minutes later*
Horse owner (tying car to horse to tow it away): So, what happened anyway?
Prokofiev: Hell _I_ have no idea! It just hit something...
Horse owner: then how come I already found you halfway _off_ the road?
Prokofiev: How should_I_ know?? All I know is my tire's flat! Bah!! This is so stupid! *walks away mad*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Stravinsky: Good evening all, this is the Stravinsky Hour with yours truly, and this is Bedtime Story Special. I'm going to read to you about the tale of the Young Boy who cried "Glazunov!" I know, it's quite the scary story, so get cozy where you're sitting...


----------

